# New Vore Mag: Consumers Digest



## Swallowtail (Feb 13, 2014)

*Swallowtail Presents: Consumers Digest Sampler Platter, Volume #1!*

Variety is the spice of life, and that spice just makes the life taste even better when it's squirming down your gullet. Or something like that. There's a new vore magazine coming out soon, and it features a vast array of artists, styles, and meals sure to satisfy even the most ravenous consumer. There will be two versions, one clean and one adult, and more information on both versions (including cover art) can be found in the links below:

'Mild' Version: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12694362/

'Spicy' Version: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12733420/

If you have any questions or comments, stop by Swallowtail's FA Account or ask away below!


----------

